

Tell HN: Stories showing up multiple times - tnorthcutt

Just noticed this on the Ask page. The same story/submission is listed three times in a row. Identical number of comments, but each listing has one more point than the last.<p>http://imgur.com/g4fGl.jpg
======
systemtrigger
Weird. All three have the same item id. Note: their comment counts are now all
zero.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/142733/dupes.png>

------
pg
It's a bug. I'll fix it when I'm done reading applications.

------
sz
I reported this in a submission 71 days ago and it ended up [dead] :(

